# A Mermaid Joins the Crew



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

After seeing the latest POC movie yesterday, I got motivated to finish up our mermaid. Here she is ready to join our Pirate display. I have a feeling she'll be a popular figure for photo ops at our party!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Really, ya gotta stop cranking out props one after another like this. You're making the rest of us look like lazy slackers I mean, seriously, do you ever REST!?!?!:googly:

She's adorable, and it looks like you must have scored a mannequin for this.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I agree, she'll be real popular at your party. I hope there are seashells covering her assets. Those flowers won't stay there long. Lovely fins, by the way.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Omigosh, I love it!! I don't know how you found fabric that perfect, or that perfect color hair for that matter, but WOW, she comes together nicely!!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice job


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Really, ya gotta stop cranking out props one after another like this. You're making the rest of us look like lazy slackers I mean, seriously, do you ever REST!?!?!:googly:
> 
> She's adorable, and it looks like you must have scored a mannequin for this.


I did find a mannequin torso for this prop. Unfortunately, she was missing the hands. I bought some white ones on Ebay and Bobzilla was able to paint them to match the mannequin. I've spent more time trying to attach them than I did building the rest of her.
As far as resting goes, I don't do much of that. No more than 6 hours of sleep and very little TV especially since the Padres are so awful this year.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

she's amazing. my only suggestion is that she could use some more decoration. not only the seashells to cover the twins but for her hair and maybe fashion a bracelet. just an idea


----------



## Halloween Cats (Jan 30, 2011)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> she's amazing. my only suggestion is that she could use some more decoration. not only the seashells to cover the twins but for her hair and maybe fashion a bracelet. just an idea


Meow,

I agree! Accessorize.. there is sooo much sea oriented jewelry out there, lots of which you can find for cheap at the dollar stores, I'd go for earrings (drill a hole and glue them in of course) defiantly some type of bracelets, (maybe sea weed? wrap them around and then tie them letting the ends hand down like streamers) I'd also go for a necklace.

Still she really is great, I defiantly think I might use your idea and add it too my pirate area. Was it random that you found the mannequin, or is there a site you know that sells them? Also have you thought about spraying her with some type of gloss sealant? That might give her a 'wet, right out of the ocean' look??


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice addition in deed.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

another great prop, halstaff!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

All the pirates are going to want to hang out with her.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

The fabric was a great find. I thought I would be sewing on sequins for a week.
I'm looking for some shell bracelets for her. She could use a little jewelery plus it will hide the joint between the arm and hands.
We do plan to have her wear something more for the kids and family party but she'll probably just have the lei's on for the adult party. I would imagine that for some photos, she may not even have that.


----------



## scubaspook (Dec 16, 2010)

Nice addition looks good.


----------

